# National Haunters Con: Seminar Speaker Recruitment



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

Greetings,

The National Haunters Convention is now accepting applications for speakers as well as demonstrators.

The convention will be held April 29th - May 2nd, 2010.

All seminar speakers are compensated for their time, (amount to be negotiated because some external fees may be required, for example "Everyone needs their own private bucky skull WITH a calvarium cut...")

Please include seminar subject, seminar description (a couple of sentences to a paragraph) and a bio (a paragraph) as well as a publicity photo suitable for the Conventions web site.

All applications are subject to review.

Information will be posted on our Halloween University website
Halloween University | Haunted House School, Seminars, Classes, Education

If interested, please email me at [email protected]

Thank You
Michael Bruner
National Haunters Convention
National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

OMG! There's a haunter's school?! <dreams> Sorry to get off topic I just think thats amazing.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

*YES VIRGINIA, THERE IS A (not a santa but...)*

Yes, there is indeed a school of haunters.

HALLOWEEN UNIVERSITY
Halloween University | Haunted House School, Seminars, Classes, Education




`


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

NICE!!! im sending an email


----------

